# West Coast FC Classic fields



## 1009 (Jul 22, 2018)

Any idea where the 9v9 fields are for the west coast FC classic tournament on Aug 11-12? I've tried contacting and no information is given beside Irvine or Mission Viejo for all fields. 
Thanks


----------



## MijoPlumber (Jul 22, 2018)

1009 said:


> Any idea where the 9v9 fields are for the west coast FC classic tournament on Aug 11-12? I've tried contacting and no information is given beside Irvine or Mission Viejo for all fields.
> Thanks


Maybe MV. 
Bring a lawnmower


----------



## 1009 (Jul 23, 2018)

Haha....wonderful, thank you


----------



## Josep (Jul 23, 2018)

They probably haven’t figured it out.  Who worries about fields 3 weeks before a tourney?  

They don’t tupically have small sided fields at GP but maybe they’ll work some magic for you.


----------



## 1009 (Jul 23, 2018)

Not looking for magic trying to figure out where to get a hotel. When you don't know the area at all, kind of hard to decide.


----------



## Josep (Jul 23, 2018)

I would say, stay where you want to stay.  Don’t let the tourney fields dictate.  I suppose they could go as far south as San clemente.   I don’t see it being any more north that GP.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Probably the usually suspect Fields-
Great park
J Serra
MV Riding Park
Maybe Newhart Elementary
Vista Hermosa Sports Park

Hopefully you don’t have to be in Norco in summer.


----------



## pewpew (Jul 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. ( I see you joined yesterday.) And seeing as you stated you don't know the area..consider a hotel off the 5 Fwy and either Alicia Pkwy, La Paz Rd, or Oso Pkwy to put yourself in a central location to make your drive easy in either direction..be it OCGP or a field on the south end of the OC.  Good luck!!


----------



## 1009 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you all.  Appreciate the information.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 24, 2018)

And, always check traffic in the OC.  Traffic can be moving fast or be really slow on the 5 from Irvine through San Clemente on the weekends and can change quickly.  We have had a normal 20 minute drive from Capistrano to OCGP take over an hour on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 25, 2018)

Surfref said:


> And, always check traffic in the OC.  Traffic can be moving fast or be really slow on the 5 from Irvine through San Clemente on the weekends and can change quickly.  We have had a normal 20 minute drive from Capistrano to OCGP take over an hour on a Saturday morning.


There is also a 73 toll road if you see traffic on the 5.  No attendant on the toll road.  Write down your entrance and exit, and you pay online afterward.  Toll road is free if you have a brand new car without a license plate  since camera can't record a license plate number, and you need a license plate number to pay.


----------



## kasantos (Jul 28, 2018)

1009 said:


> Any idea where the 9v9 fields are for the west coast FC classic tournament on Aug 11-12? I've tried contacting and no information is given beside Irvine or Mission Viejo for all fields.
> Thanks


Schedule is up on Gotsoccer.  Fields vary 

https://www.gotsport.com/m/events/?EventID=65147


----------



## 1009 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks and again appreciate all the info. Helped a lot!


----------

